# Vhs Expo 2017



## Stompsy (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi Guys!

Anyone venture out to the Expo today?

Thoughts? And what did you buy?

I got some Green Tree Frogs and two more Pink Tongue Skinks, although I shouldn't really have purchased anything!!

Some nice reptiles but there definitely wasn't as many displays as last year and that made for lots of pushing and shoving to even get a glimpse of anything. 

Have to say, my favourite of the day was the Spencer's at the Lilydale High stand. Not sure he was all that pleased to be there though!

Pics welcome!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 4, 2017)

I ventured there for a couple of hours. 
Good selection of animals with some really competitive prices.

Didn't but anything but really don't have the space at the moment though it was hard to keep the credit card in the back pocket lol.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 4, 2017)

I grabbed a pair of Southern Angle Headed Dragons:
Here's a pic of they're setups and I've decided to call them Ashley and Madison:







I hope to place some more plants, add some vines and branches but for now it's pretty basic.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 4, 2017)

I agree with you Stompsy, as soon as I walked in it felt smaller than last year. Went during peak hour, so didn't see much untill it calmed down. The Black Snake Productions stall's were extremely popular. 
Was glad to see that it wasn't so full of Jags and such like years before, had Frogs and monitors galore though!
Also, felt there wasn't a whole lot of variety in supplies and such, had your typical Exoterra/Zoomed stuff, not too far from retail price.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 4, 2017)

Yeah we had a VHS rep running around looking for UV bulbs for us because most had sold out. 

The animals were well priced though. 

And I got my Pink Tongues cheap because the young guy helping me quoted less than they were actually selling for. Bonus for me and no way I was going to agree to the higher price.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 5, 2017)

HerpNthusiast said:


> I grabbed a pair of Southern Angle Headed Dragons:
> Here's a pic of they're setups and I've decided to call them Ashley and Madison:
> View attachment 320077
> 
> ...



Cute little guy! 

I have my Frogs in a very basic setup right now.... going to work on something better tomorrow. As long as they have everything they need.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 5, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> And I got my Pink Tongues cheap because the young guy helping me quoted less than they were actually selling for. Bonus for me and no way I was going to agree to the higher price.



Start the car!


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 5, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Yeah we had a VHS rep running around looking for UV bulbs for us because most had sold out.
> 
> The animals were well priced though.
> 
> And I got my Pink Tongues cheap because the young guy helping me quoted less than they were actually selling for. Bonus for me and no way I was going to agree to the higher price.



Yeh we managed to grab two UV bulb but they were $42.50 EACH i was prepared to pay 60ish for two. Nit of a rip off in my opinion. Needless to say Mum loves the rainforest habitat in the living room.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 5, 2017)

HerpNthusiast said:


> Yeh we managed to grab two UV bulb but they were $42.50 EACH i was prepared to pay 60ish for two. Nit of a rip off in my opinion. Needless to say Mum loves the rainforest habitat in the living room.


Geez! I paid $25 for mine from the Narre Aquarium stand.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 5, 2017)

Horrible picture of one of my Frogs. They're about the size of a twenty cent coin. 

I fed them earlier.... and now they are probably my most favourite at feeding time. Loved watching them jump around catching crickets.


----------



## behemoth (Mar 8, 2017)

How were they for Monitors? 

I'm in Sydney, been to the Castle Hill and Penrith shows so far this year and there has only been a handful of Ackies and Tristis but I'm really keen on getting some Sandies but no one seems to have them up here at the moment.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 9, 2017)

There were heaps of monitors... Storr's, Gillens, Spencers, Mitchells, Gouldii, Indicus.... and there were others on display only too.. pretty monitor heavy this year.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 9, 2017)

You're making me wish we should have come over for the expo, Stompsy.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 9, 2017)

You should have! Could even have come for a visit to see Mickey!


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Mar 9, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> There were heaps of monitors... Storr's, Gillens, Spencers, Mitchells, Gouldii, Indicus.... and there were others on display only too.. pretty monitor heavy this year.


Who had the Mitchell's? Where they selling or just display? They are nice looking monitors


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 9, 2017)

Aussie_monitors said:


> Who had the Mitchell's? Where they selling or just display? They are nice looking monitors



Haberfield was selling a suspected male.


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Mar 9, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Haberfield was selling a suspected male.


Oh right sweet, they are awesome lizards. If I ever saw a pair available I'd probably own them again


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 9, 2017)

Indeed they are... gorgeous... there's something about the water monitors that just makes them a little bit special.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 9, 2017)

Shhh don't tell them @Stompsy i want to snatch that Mitchell's up for myself!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 10, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> Shhh don't tell them @Stompsy i want to snatch that Mitchell's up for myself!


You can't have ALL the monitors!


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 10, 2017)

To paraphrase Jaws, he's gonna need a bigger house. Lol


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 13, 2017)

Yeh I went. Pucked up a pair of black heads from Narre. $730 is not too bad considering the female was gravid lol. Monitors was pretty damn good. I did not see too many for sale though only a couple of tristis, ackies and an indicus. The rest were display only from what I sae. Lillydale had awesome displays (actully made freinds with a couple of the students lol). Sad to here John McGrath left the comity. Love talking with that guy.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh I laos went tp the dinner which was great (aside from the food which was pretty average compared to last year, didn't even get dessert lol). The speakers were awesome. Joe ball offered some interesting in sight but by far my favorite was indeed Dr Bryan Fry!


----------



## imalizardbro (Mar 14, 2017)

The expo was good, some interesting animals on display. 
Ill put some pictures up soon.

One thing that surprised me at the expo was the amount of overweight people, truly shocking.


----------

